# Cellar Spider pics!



## Wolfywolf7 (Mar 16, 2011)

I noticed a big cellar spider hanging out by a sac a while back on the roof of a bard where I work. I checked on it today to see this lil dude.






sorry it's fuzzy, but it in on the roof






there are lot of females around the barn, but i forgot to take a picture of any of them, i did get one of what i think to be a male







I really think these spiders are cool, i used to keep one and feed it mosquito hawks, i ended up putting it back in the barn though, in hopes it would one day mate on it's own.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Mar 17, 2011)

Neat.  We don't see many pics of these species' posted.  Almost makes me excited to watch my little Cellar spiderling grow...But mine doesn't seem to want crickets (even pinheads that are super tiny).  Have you ever tried feeding crickets and had any luck?  It might just be in premolt though.  And I've only had it for two days, now.


----------



## Wolfywolf7 (Mar 17, 2011)

cyanocean said:


> Neat.  We don't see many pics of these species' posted.  Almost makes me excited to watch my little Cellar spiderling grow...But mine doesn't seem to want crickets (even pinheads that are super tiny).  Have you ever tried feeding crickets and had any luck?  It might just be in premolt though.  And I've only had it for two days, now.


i had mine for 2 months, I think it only ate once. I fed mine mosquito hawks haha. You have to go outside and catch them, but anthing else would break her web up and then she'd have to start all over. Mine's name was Stella, and she was huge!! Her abdomen was about pea sized! They're actually called skull spiders in some places haha i thought it sounded cool to introduce her as Stella the Skull Spider/


----------



## The Spider Faery (Mar 17, 2011)

"Skull Spider" is pretty bad a$$.  

Aw well, I won't be catching any mosquito hawks or anything from the outdoors for that matter, because it's still too chilly here.   I'll try again with pinhead crix in a couple more days.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 17, 2011)

Pholcidae... how very nice! I have a little juvie one of these guys in a jar. It's just as interesting as other spiders once you get over the very plain look.

A friend of mine used to live in a house that had godzilla sized specimens with close to 3" DLS roaming the garage. Once they get fully mature they start developing some thorny looking features on their carapace and get more tough-lookin.


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 17, 2011)

I have some pictures too. During the summer, pholcids are all over my grandma's garage. The one in the first picture was found in the house though. There are at least two different females with a sac in the other pictures.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice pics Zoltan. Is that a cute little Steatoda in pic 4 waiting under the table for some scraps?


----------



## John Apple (Mar 17, 2011)

pholcus phalangioides is the larger one...rather neet spiders that adapt well to captivity


----------



## The Spider Faery (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes!  My Pholcus phalangioides spiderling is finally eating.  It waited until the pinhead cricket I put in died.  I guess it's still too little to tackle live prey the size of a pinhead cricket.


----------

